# Heat n Glo 135FB remote thermostat question



## mapleaf (Dec 15, 2011)

I just recently replace my fireplace insert with a Heat n Glo 135FB and have some concerns about the operation of the remote control.  With the control set for 70 degrees F the unit comes when the room temperature is 68 and doesn't go off until it reaches 73.  I have been told that this is a normal characteristic for this unit (IntelliFire Plus RC300) and is common for all electronic remote thermostats.   Except for this 5 degree uncomfortable irritant I am quite pleased with the unit and would greatly appreciate any advice, input or experience others have had with this unit or problem.
 TIA


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 15, 2011)

Your remote is working as well as most. Sky Tech remotes
are supposed to be accurate within +/- 2 degrees F. If you 
can live with it, fine. If not, HnG may have a procedure to 
"tighten" the +/- range, but you'll hafta check with a dealer to 
find out for sure...


----------



## mapleaf (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks, Bob.  I heard that +/-2 degree is not uncommon, but a variance of 5 to 6 degrees means having to operate the thermostat manually to maintain any degree of comfort.  I have been monitoring the thermostat for the past few day and noticed that as the room temperature drops from 73 the remote seems to get 'hung up' at 70 then after a while suddenly drops to 67-68 then fires up.  That's not normal, is it?   Any input would be helpful before I take it back to the dealer.
TIA


----------

